
Seattle's Sound Transit 3 Board Proposes Earlier Light Rail Buildout Timelines - jseliger
http://soundtransit3.org/news/board-proposes-earlier-light-rail-timelines
======
maxharris
Why don't we simply auction off a lane from 15th/Elliott/Western avenue to a
private rail company? That way, instead of waiting 19 years for a train
between Ballard and downtown, we could have it in two.

